# Fantasy novels with gay romance or protagonists recs?



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I've read and loved the Nightrunner Series by Lynn Flewelling. I'm looking for something similar to that.

I already have the Magic's Promise trilogy by Mercedes Lackey.

Nights of Viljamura and sequels by Mark Charon Newton (has one gay protagonist, but not really a romantic story)

The Steel Remains and The Cold Commands by Richard Morgan. (has one gay and one lesbian protagonist)

Basically what I'm looking for is a high or epic fantasy type tale (not urban fantasy/present day with magic etc.) with a side order of gay romance. I want the usual things in a fantasy story - saving the world, political intrigue, magic or something like it but if there is a love story involved, I'd like it to be between two men rather than man and woman. Something that has adventure as well as romance, I just don't want the romance on its own, if that makes sense?

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Diane Duane wrote some of those, but I can't remember the names


----------



## Isabel Dare (Nov 12, 2012)

Chad Winters said:


> I think Diane Duane wrote some of those, but I can't remember the names


Yes! Diane Duane wrote an epic fantasy series with a gay main relationship. _Door Into Fire_, _Door Into Shadow_, and _Door Into_...something else. I would link, but I can't find them on the Kindle store. They're well worth seeking out, I think she has her own ebook store.

Also very good is Swordspoint (Swords of Riverside) by Ellen Kushner, which is a swashbuckling type of fantasy with gay romance and swordfighting. Two things that go great together, if you ask me.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Isabel Dare said:


> Yes! Diane Duane wrote an epic fantasy series with a gay main relationship. _Door Into Fire_, _Door Into Shadow_, and _Door Into_...something else. I would link, but I can't find them on the Kindle store. They're well worth seeking out, I think she has her own ebook store.
> 
> Also very good is Swordspoint (Swords of Riverside) by Ellen Kushner, which is a swashbuckling type of fantasy with gay romance and swordfighting. Two things that go great together, if you ask me.


Oh, yes, I agree on the swordfighting, thanks 

I'll have a look for Diane Duane as well, thanks Chad.


----------



## Nicholas Andrews (Sep 8, 2011)

Didn't Mercedes Lackey have a gay protagonist? It's been a long time since I read anything by her, but I seem to remember something about that from the spring of my youth.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to echo the Door into Fire/Diane Duane recommendation. It's a very fine book indeed. I'd happily recommend it to anyone who reads fantasy, and anyone who doesn't much.


----------

